# You got to be kidding me....Adult Sudden Death Syndrome?!



## Juvat (30 Apr 2007)

Clearly the "129" for Causes of Death.  Oddly.... the diagnostic is more prevalent in China.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070430.wchinajudge0430/BNStory/International/home

Jailed Chinese judge dies of 'adult sudden death syndrome'
Relatives say there were wounds on his body and question cause of death 
Reuters

April 30, 2007 at 5:22 AM EDT

BEIJING — A Chinese judge charged with corruption died in his cell from “adult sudden death syndrome,” Xinhua news agency said on Monday.

Investigators said Li Chaoyang, 38, had been unco-operative while in detention in the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region in southwestern China. “Cuts on his face and other injuries” had been caused by a fall during an escape attempt, they said.

Judge Li, an official with the local Pingle County Court, was detained on March 23, accused of taking bribes.

Shi Shaosen, head of the Guilin municipal law enforcement supervisory section and chief investigator in the case, said the prisoner had not been maltreated.

“Li Chaoyang's sudden death conforms with adult sudden death syndrome,” said Mr. Shi, citing a forensic report.

Judge Li's relatives had claimed there were wounds on his body, a gash across his lip and one of his front teeth was missing. They questioned the cause of his death and wrote about it on a blog.

The investigation found that Judge Li had been “mentally unstable,” would not stop shouting and refused to return to his cell after exercise. Investigators said Judge Li had attempted to escape many times and detention centre officials had had to shackle him.

“The investigation proves Li Chaoyang's case was handled according to legal procedures and strictly according to the law,” Mr. Shi was quoted as saying.

“There were no reports that torture was used to extract a confession, or bodily harm caused by guards, or an assault by cell mates.”


----------



## neko (30 Apr 2007)

It is actually a real thing, it's basically cardiac arrest in a person who appeared healthy right before death. And there ends my little knowledge about it.


----------



## Juvat (30 Apr 2007)

Interesting,  

I guess putting it in the Chinese context though made me cast a shadow of doubt on its credibility.


----------



## Cote (30 Apr 2007)

adult death syndrome sounds an awful fishy given the context

"Chinese judge grew a knife protruding from his heart in jail cell"


----------



## geo (30 Apr 2007)

Adult sudden death syndrome could be another name for Sleep Apnea... where you suddenly stop breathing.


----------



## neko (30 Apr 2007)

Juvat said:
			
		

> Interesting,
> 
> I guess putting it in the Chinese context though made me cast a shadow of doubt on its credibility.


I'm not saying that this Judge's death *is* a case of SADS, just that the possiblily exists. Feel free to doubt it.


----------



## safeboy43 (30 Apr 2007)

Yes, this is very strange. However, it seems like a very lame cover up if the Chinese government is trying to hide something. Something like a heart attack or killed by a falling object would be slightly more convincing.   :-\


----------



## Staff Weenie (30 Apr 2007)

Yep, it does exist as a 'syndrome'. A quick read I just did on some med sites leads me to the impression that it's a catch-all term for when somebody with no prior history just keels over dead, and no other cause can be found.

That said, in a Chinese jail, I could see it being contagious, where those that witness a case of ASDS may catch it themselves......maybe it's an airborne virus - carried on small copper coated pieces of lead flying at high velocity, or carried on the prison guards' batons......

All joking aside, one site notes that in the UK, there's about 8 - 10 deaths per week of this nature!


----------



## Old Ranger (30 Apr 2007)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> it's a catch-all term



Kind of like Fibromyalgia. 
What Doctors tell people they have when they can't figure out; or want to find the problem.

To fishy, even for the Sea.

Cheers Ben


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Apr 2007)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Kind of like Fibromyalgia.
> *What Doctors tell people they have * when they can't figure out; or want to find the problem.



Since SADS is used to describe a syndrome that only presents itself when the victim dies, it is difficult for the physician to tell the "patient" anything.


----------



## Old Ranger (1 May 2007)

I was making reference to the "catchall" terms.

They are similar because they are catchall phrases that Doctors/Corners use when they don't know.

On the side, there is "SOD".  Sudden Oak Death Syndrome I was reading about last night when I got home. Thought it was funny.

Cheers Ben


----------

